# Are you coming to EvenTT07?



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

*Are you coming to EvenTT07?*​
Yes and I've already bought my tickets5450.00%Yes and I will buy them in the TTOC shop soon1917.59%Yes, but I will buy at the AGM or on the gate1412.96%Maybe, but can't/won't decide just yet98.33%No, not this year1211.11%


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Just a quickie really... we're ahead of where we normally are in terms of ticket sales with about 4 weeks to go 8) 

But we want MORE cars there :wink: :roll: 8) 

The more tickets we sell in advance the easier the day is for us volunteers 

If you aren't coming, it would be interesting to know if there was anything we could do to change your mind 

More EvenTT07 details here
More EvenTT07trackday info here
Tickets available here

*Ticket update*

All tickets bought and payment cleared before 9am on the 16th June will be posted that weekend.

All tickets bought and payment cleared after 9am, 16th June but before 5pm, 29th June will be at the current pricing structure and will be available to pick up on the gate... enveloped with name, membership number (if applicable) and order id. On-line tickets sales close 5pm, 29th June.

All tickets bought at the AGM will be based on the current pricing structure.

All tickets purchased on the gate will have a small surcharge applied, just to try and encourage advance ticket sales. We will be very busy on the day and the more tickets we sell in advance the easier the day will be for us


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Can I have an option for "probably, but can't say for definite just yet, so will probably just turn up on the day"

?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

TTonyTT said:


> Can I have an option for "probably, but can't say for definite just yet, so will probably just turn up on the day"
> 
> ?


Added a "maybe" just for you Tony :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

When are we getting the tickets Mark?


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Yes and will buy two tickets shortly

Must book track session too


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Any discount on offer?

Buy one get one free? 
OAPs?
Children under 6?
Free parking?
Ugly allowance?

Im happy for the discounts to be paid for by an R8 smugness tax.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

TTotal said:


> When are we getting the tickets Mark?


First post updated


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Any discount on offer?
> 
> Buy one get one free?
> OAPs?
> ...


Discounts are negotiable on request... please email donotaskfordiscountsaspublicmockeryofte ... ttoc.co.uk :wink:  :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

We will be going but I hate ordering on line so will buy on the gate


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Tickets booked - check.
Track day booked - check.
Hotel booked - check.
Cats booked in cattery - check.
Rabbits booked in rabbitery - check.
Helmets polished - check. :wink: 
Place booked on cruise from Poole to Donnington - still to do.

Anything else...??


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

This will be my first TT meet so be gentle with me. Looking forward to putting some faces to names on the day and just soaking up the atmosphere.


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Booked my Tickets
Booked my Newbie Track Session
Trying to organise a London Cruise


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

if its tuesday or wednesday evening let me know, im always around west london on those nights.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I am in the 52% of: yes and I've bought my ticket already.  
After all, I wouldn't want to make this year's event the first one I haven't been to


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

deja-vu :wink:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... sc&start=0


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> if its tuesday or wednesday evening let me know, im always around west london on those nights.


Gosh you're keen Tosh: gates don't open 'til 10:00 on Sunday though... :lol:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

will book online soon!


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

im buying my tickets on the gate, i'll only forget or lose them otherwise...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Adam TTR said:


> im buying my tickets on the gate, i'll only forget or lose them otherwise...


Adam, you can buy them on-line and we'll hold them for you at the gate  There is a small cost benefit to buying in advance even if picking them up at the gate and any reduction in work on the day for us will be gratefully received


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

nutts said:


> any reduction in work on the day for us will be gratefully received


Sorry  I hadn't considered the impact of my lack of commitment, consideration and forward planning in terms of the work that this imposed on everyone else.

TTonyTT now smacks himself for being selfish and thoughtless (again).

Sorry.

Just to make it easier on you guys, when I turn up at the gate, just let me in for free


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

I hear you Nutts... i'll buy in advance 

Im sure its going to be a fantastic event!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

TTonyTT said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > any reduction in work on the day for us will be gratefully received
> ...


Sarcy bugger  I was only asking... :roll: :lol:

Give us a chance... we are volunteers you know and want to try and enjoy the day as much as possible too


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

nutts said:


> Sarcy bugger  I was only asking... :roll: :lol:
> 
> Give us a chance... we are volunteers you know and want to try and enjoy the day as much as possible too


 :wink:

Promise that I won't pay ALL of the admission price in 5p pieces ...


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Miss ITT??????????? Over my dead body 

Just bought our tickets .............. can I charge phope a handling fee please? 

Hev x


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Ordered my tickets weeks ago just waiting for them to arrive


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thank God for that, I would hate to beat you in the Conkers :lol:


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Tickets booked ages ago, and hotel booked as well, started to think about the drive down with other TTers, - damn whats wrong with me, Im starting to look organised.LOL


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

TTotal said:


> Thank God for that, I would hate to beat you in the Conkers :lol:


Can I be beaten as well sounds like fun [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Make my day big boy :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTonyTT said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > any reduction in work on the day for us will be gratefully received
> ...


Not if I am on early morning duty again :twisted:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> TTonyTT said:
> 
> 
> > nutts said:
> ...


That makes 2 of us Dani 

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > TTonyTT said:
> ...


We'll need an early night :wink: :roll:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Darlings, you will need a *very *early night.

Now, has anyone got Â£20 worth of *2p *pieces for me??


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTonyTT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Yes, what's your address :roll: :wink:

Errr ,,,, I believe gates won't open before 9am? So going to be at 3am will be fine [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> TTonyTT said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


It's not the time you go to *bed *that counts ... see you in the morning, and I'll bring you some breakfast :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTonyTT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > TTonyTT said:
> ...


WOW!!!! Not even my ex did this for me :roll: 
I like my coffee strong, black, no sugar please :-*


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> I like my coffee strong, black, no sugar please :-*


Ask, and ye shall receive.

If I can be arsed to turn up.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> TTonyTT said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


and a latte for me .......................lots of caffine  

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTonyTT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > I like my coffee strong, black, no sugar please :-*
> ...


Cumon now!!!! No going back on your offer 



Hev said:


> and a latte for me .......................lots of caffine
> 
> Hev x


Hev,

_Latte_ is Italian for MILK!!!!!! Not much caffeine in that one :wink:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> TTonyTT said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


You ask so nicely ...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTonyTT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > TTonyTT said:
> ...


That's me


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

1 x strong, black, pure caffeine hit.
1 x hot milky drink.

I can remember that.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTonyTT said:


> 1 x strong, black, pure caffeine hit.
> 1 x hot milky drink.
> 
> I can remember that.


Good boy  
Oh, and I like some soothing music with my 1 x strong, black, pure caffeine hit, please :-* 
Oh, and can you run the bath as well for me 8)

I can't speak for Hev though :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> TTonyTT said:
> 
> 
> > 1 x strong, black, pure caffeine hit.
> ...


Dani, I'm confused, is this for the night before or the morning??? Soothing music and a bath................. sounds like a rather nice night in to me :wink:

Oh and the latte? I don't drink coffee (tis too bitter for my delicate self ). I can just about cope with a latte but it gets me talking ALL day :twisted:  

Hev x


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> Oh, and I like some soothing music with my 1 x strong, black, pure caffeine hit, please :-*


OK - so that'll be AC/DC playing over the top of the V6?



A3DFU said:


> Oh, and can you run the bath as well for me 8)


Aren't you feeling lucky today?? :roll: 
(and don't ask "who's lucky")


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> Oh and the latte? I don't drink coffee (tis too bitter for my delicate self ). I can just about cope with a latte but it gets me talking ALL day :twisted:
> 
> Hev x


Hev,

this can't be you talking all day :roll: 
I only know you as a very quiet girl :wink: :-*



TTonyTT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and I like some soothing music with my 1 x strong, black, pure caffeine hit, please :-*
> ...


Muahhh. I'm always lucky  :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and the latte? I don't drink coffee (tis too bitter for my delicate self ). I can just about cope with a latte but it gets me talking ALL day :twisted:
> ...


Moi? 









Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Only all day :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Well, I think Hev is a really quiet girl, don't you agree :roll:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


no....all night too....believe me


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Need a photographer for the event?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Paid plus 2 x track sessions


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

DeanTT said:


> Need a photographer for the event?


You can bring your rat motor and I can vouch for the quality of deans work and I think most will agree having seen his last ones of his TT


----------



## monkgti (Mar 19, 2007)

jog said:


> Paid plus 2 x track sessions


Me also paid with 3 x track sessions.
Lookin forward to a real supercar wizz past my new and your old TT..
Go gentle :lol: :wink:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

DeanTT said:


> Need a photographer for the event?


Dean

I'm sure you would be most welcome - we have a couple of little projects in mind for the day which you may be able to help with 

I'll talk to Mark & Steve and one of us will PM you


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

monkgti said:


> jog said:
> 
> 
> > Paid plus 2 x track sessions
> ...


Dont worry mate, I dont plan to "rag" mine to much. I also want to get some photo's of your car on the track as i never got chance when she was mine. I will also bring my video mount (home made but works OK) for anyone who wants to get some on car footage- just bring your cameras :roll: 8)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Ah so thats why he is coming :lol:

:wink:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Ah so thats why he is coming :lol:
> 
> :wink:


And to see you :lol:


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

robokn said:


> DeanTT said:
> 
> 
> > Need a photographer for the event?
> ...


Rat car?? haha!


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

R6B TT said:


> DeanTT said:
> 
> 
> > Need a photographer for the event?
> ...


Excellent, let us know I'll need to book the time off with the better half!


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Jeez,

I didn't realise that Donny was so far, hope the car makes it!!


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Booked my two tickets so I'll see you all there. It will be sooooo nice this year to actually chill and not worry about if the wheels are clean on the inside of the rim.   They will of course be clean but that's beside the point. :wink:

Good luck to all you entering the Konkers.

Graham


----------

